# Financial requirement for ILR - old rules (spouse)



## Klara1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm about to apply for ILR as the spouse of a British national. (My application will be considered under the old rules). 

My husband has not had an income for the last year (has been starting a new business), but has had savings. I have a regular salary. We own our home, it is mortgage free. 

My question: 
(i) What are the financial requirements under the old rules?
(ii) Is it only my husbands income or will mine also count towards our income? 
(iii) Will my husband be able to show savings and that we have no mortgage (official land registry documents) be adequate? 
(iv) any suggestions on what might be the best way to prove adequate maintenance.

Thanks in advance,

Klara


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Klara1 said:


> I'm about to apply for ILR as the spouse of a British national. (My application will be considered under the old rules).
> 
> My husband has not had an income for the last year (has been starting a new business), but has had savings. I have a regular salary. We own our home, it is mortgage free.
> 
> ...


If you don't have non-EEA children, it's £111.45 left over per week after paying for housing.



> (ii) Is it only my husbands income or will mine also count towards our income?


Both.



> (iii) Will my husband be able to show savings and that we have no mortgage (official land registry documents) be adequate?


Yes and yes.



> (iv) any suggestions on what might be the best way to prove adequate maintenance.


Just supply details of your joint income (bank statement, pay slips etc) and housing costs (in your case, council tax only).


----------



## Klara1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dear All, 

Just a note to say that I did get my ILR visa. It was really more than an anticlimax (not complaining, was relieved) - it took all of 4 minutes. The UKBA case worker was very polite, asked for the documents that prove cohabitation, and the Life in the UK test. 
We had payslips, bank statements, official registry documents etc, but she didnt seem very worried about that - she was mostly interested in the proof of cohabitation documents. 

She gave us a decision in 4 minutes, no consultation with other staff etc required. 

I was worried about my case being rejected at a PEO and being asked to do a postal application (becaues of my foreign employment etc), but it all went smoother than I thought. 

I guess different folks do have very different experiences, but here's mine. Thanks to Joppa and the others on the forum who patiently answered all my questions very patiently in the run up to this! 

Klara


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. And just 4 minutes!! Congratulations for getting through!

We have another year before we apply for ILR but the nagging worry never completely goes away. The most vexing part for us is trying to pull utility bills into both names. My electricity bill and TV licence refuse to allow more than one intial, we have no gas where we live so no bill for that, and the BT folks just cannot cope with getting our names right at all. Very annoying!


----------



## PrincessBambi41 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi 2farapart,

I'm having the same problem. My husband got his spouse visa in September (old rules) but it's always nagging at the back of my mind what documents we're going to need in 2 years time!

We're with Anglian Water and they can put two names on our bill if my husband writes to them himself and requests it. (Funny how they don't need my permission first - ha!).

I've also just changed our home insurance provider and they have been able to put 2 names on our policy but apart from that I'm struggling a bit.

Obviously we have our own separate bank statements and will also have a joint bank account soon but I'll still worry we won't have enough!x


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

PrincessBambi41 said:


> Hi 2farapart,
> 
> I'm having the same problem. My husband got his spouse visa in September (old rules) but it's always nagging at the back of my mind what documents we're going to need in 2 years time!
> 
> ...


Yes, Anglian Water is my main water company too - together with another for waste water management. Both of these were fine for me - no fuss at all. Why is it SO beyond the wit of anyone else to change a name? The electricity company will only allow me to change my LAST name, not first names nor add someone else (perhaps I should only pay half the bill if they can only bill ONE of us - LOL!), and the TV license can be in one name only. 

We have council tax and a mountain of bank statements that arrive monthly and we'll have odd bits of government papers in my partner's own name (NHS, her National Insurance Number and UKBA correspondence over a recent name change) which I hope will suffice in addition to stuff in my name only too. I recall reading that we need 6 pieces of documentation over the course of two years in joint names, but these can be supplemented with pairs of documents in our names individually (e.g. my driving license in my name and NHS letter in hers would count as one of the six).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Joint bills and accounts are only needed as proof of joint financial responsibility - particularly important for housing - rental and mortgage. For proof of co-habitation, all you need are original bills and other official letters (such as NHS, bank, income tax, NI, DWP etc) sent to each bearing the same address, with closely-matching date. I suggest you save such paperwork over a period you need to find evidence for, ready to be included in your documentation.


----------

